# Duplicate stretch litho from transfer express



## dadof3 (May 29, 2018)

We just ordered our 1st order of digital full color transfers from transfer express. They look great, just curious how they did this and is it something feasible to bring in house. We have an oki and my oki prints definitely do not look like this. Thank you in advance for any help or direction.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

dadof3 said:


> We just ordered our 1st order of digital full color transfers from transfer express. They look great, just curious how they did this and is it something feasible to bring in house. We have an oki and my oki prints definitely do not look like this. Thank you in advance for any help or direction.


These transfers are not printed on a laser printer.

The color layer is printed either with an offset machine, or solvent inkjet printer. Which one is used depends on quantity. Small orders will be inkjet, and large orders offset. The white layer is screen-printed polyurethane based ink.


----------



## dadof3 (May 29, 2018)

Is it possible for someone to recreate this at home? What would you need?


----------

